# Initial Review for Rigid R4151



## teenagewoodworker

ya that does look like a good saw. i like Ridgid just i always end up getting some other brand. maybe i'll make my next purchase a Ridgid.


----------



## Zuki

It it a 12" or 10"?

I too have been looking at MS the last few months. The 10" Bosch slider looks really nice . . . but very expensive. The Rigid always seem to catch my eye though.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl

When you combine the price and warranties provided by Ridgid, imho you can't beat em. I've got the 12" scms and it has done well for me. Just my $0.02.


----------



## steve3604

This is a non-sliding 12" miter saw, guess I forgot that part in the review.

steve


----------



## cajunpen

Rigid does make some pretty solid tools - and it's hard to beat their warranty.


----------



## GaryK

Nice review!


----------



## OttawaP

Get a clear understanding of the Ridgid warranty. I may be mistaken but you will have to ship the product somewhere since the stores do not do repair work, it does not cover "normal" wear and tear. I'll be honest that I'm not too impressed with Ridgid tools at a professional level. they seem ok for occaisional use though at a hobby level. I've had service done to Bosch, Makita and Dewalt tools and found the Dewalt service excellent although the other two were almost as good. Regardless of warranty or price there is value in being able to drop the tool off at a local approved service center for repairs and having a free replacement or repair in a day or two. For that reason and that reason alone I'll never own a Rigid power tool.


----------



## North40

Paul - to get the service on Ridgid, you just take it into an authorized service center. I assume by your user name you are in Ottawa, ON? Mytek Power Tools in Ottawa is an authorized service center for Ridgid.

From the Ridgid Website (emphasis added): "The Lifetime Service Agreement on RIDGID® Hand Held Power Tools, Stationary Power Tools and Pneumatic Tools covers all worn parts in properly maintained tools, including normal wear items such as brushes, chucks, motors, switches, gears and even cordless batteries in your qualifying RIDGID® Brand hand held and stationary power tools; and replacement rings, driver blades and
bumpers on RIDGID® Brand pneumatic tools for the lifetime of the original owner."


----------



## JohnGray

Ridgid's lifetime replacement of batteries is the GREAT part of the warranty. I own 3 Ridgid power tools (ts3650 table saw, oscillating spindle/belt sander, and their 13" planer) and have no complaints.


----------



## OttawaP

I guess I was misinformed


> Mytek is a great service center but I did not realize they serviced Ridgid there, is this a new development


 I few years ago there was a smoking deal on a rigid combo kit when the lifetime warranty came out. I was tempted but I was told at the time there was nobody in town who could service them….I guess that's changed and so does my opinion now. But all things being equal, I still buy the the tool first, the price second and the company third. I'll add Ridgid to the list of players next time I'm shopping.


----------



## ND2ELK

Hi Steve

I wish you the best of luck with your new miter saw. I have never owned or used Ridgid tools but a lot of people seem to like them. No matter what tools we use, we are all doing the thing we love, wood working. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## jockmike2

I've owned a 12 in. Rigid miter saw for 3-4 years and don't have a bad word to say. Once set up it stays at 90% it has good sawdust exhaust hookup, my nephew trimmed my whole house inside with it and did a great job. I'd buy another in a second. This was pre laser, wish I had one. Think it would be very useful. mike


----------



## Millo

Would this be a good deal at $160 used in good condition, dust bag missing?


----------



## steve3604

I think it would be a great deal, dust bag is about useless any way, I have this saw I like it and was amazed at how quiet it is compared to some others I've heard running.


----------



## williams

I don't know what is going on with ridid, but they seem to be making some hits these days.


----------

